# DeWalt 746 dog grooming table



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Not long after I bought my DW746 I grew weary of going to the tool box for wrenches to change the blade/splitter/guard/etc. I made some Zero clearance inserts and hung them some where on the wall near the blades and guard/etc. There are several items I need now and then at the TS, sometimes I couldn't remember where they were. Everything in the first pic is associated with the TS. There are some other things too big to put here. (Sacrificial Fence, etc)
.
.
.







.
.
.
I made a simple table attachment to have a place to lay things down and hold some of this stuff. It hangs from the legs by (2) 1/4" bolts in holes meant for the motor cover You probably have something similar, but if not, make one. Saves a lot of frustration and doesn't take much up room.
.
.
.







.
.
Everything shown in the first pic is now on the added table.
.
.
.







.
.
Now I have room for the important stuff. The motor cover now serves under the saw a catchall for cut-offs
.
.
.







.
.
I know it's really simple and should go without saying, but some noobs might get an idea.
.
.Jimmy


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Well that got my attention.....had to look! Priceless! :laughing:


----------

